# Casa Fear Video 2009



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Truly amazing. I already watched it on your Youtube channel a days ago. I just got 2 small cylinders and have a prop-1 controller on the way. I may have a zombie ground-breaker Casa Fear style in my future. Thanks for all the great inspiration. Your props just plain rock. Man that grave digger scene wow just wow.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a fantastic video...your tombstones rock! I've never seen someone do a bride & groom dancing before in their haunt, he even dips her It's a fantastic setup and just a great all around haunt. The grave digger scene with bodybag is just plain awesome!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

AMAZING!!! love the dip!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

ditto from above. Fantastic work on the lighting and the tons of fog as well.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome! you got the atmosphere down!

I really like the dancing zombies...what makes them spin? do you have any shots of the mechanics?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazing! The dancing bride and groom, absolutely beautiful. The grave digger scene is plain creepy, I was waiting for the coup de gras! Outstanding as always!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

oh my goodness, I wouldnt go in your yard if I was a kid. I would run in it and scream running out . The lighting is gorgeous and the dip with the bride and groom. love love love your haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was fantastic! The lighting, fog, motion and of course the dancing zombies! You've raised the bar several notches here! Great job and very inspiring.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Your lighting was really nice, I like how you created a nice textured theme throughout. The spanish moss and draping were well done as well. I also like the slow build of the animatronic gravedigger. I was just saying "man I like the twitching...I wonder how you could do a shovel kill thrust..." and then BAM....ask and ye shall receive I guess.

I also liked your video work. Excellent job overall.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like the broken tombstone at the very start of the video. Adds realism.I need to get enough guts to bust one of mine in half...


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> awesome! you got the atmosphere down!
> 
> I really like the dancing zombies...what makes them spin? do you have any shots of the mechanics?


I use a rotary accuator that spins 360 degrees. They both are on a 2x6 platform about where the knees are.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love all the new additions!!!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

That video rocks!!! Love the dancing bride and groom. May have to barrow that idea. How about a how to?


----------



## streakn (Feb 11, 2010)

That was awesome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW casa, you do awesome work and are truly inspiring. I just love the dancing zombies,very cool. I would love to come see your set up. Hope to see all your stuff on haunt forum or propmasters dvd this year.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that was fantastic!! love the bride and groom zombies dancing, I tto would love a tutorial!! and the body bag/gravedigger scene, wow, creepily cool!! and all the fog, and moss, you have given ideas and goals to shoot for!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW... you do amazing work!! The whole thing from start to finish is sooo cool! How long does it take you to set the thing up? Did you make all the props? I'm probably going to borrow a few ideas from your haunt, thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very Nice. The lighting effects are top notch.Your animatronics are amazing. 3 thumbs up for you.


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing video, loved the gravedigger scene, the bagged body was amazing had never thought of anything like that before and loved the coffin with chains been working on doing a monster in the box prop for awhile now just need to finish putting it together...lol


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

VERY cool! So how did you do the twitching body bag? I need one!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Top notch work I'll be looking at this one over and over.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely freaking amazing! The thrashing body and the gravedigger whacking him with a shovel...delightful. 
Can't wait to see what you pull outa your hat for this year. :jol:


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That has to be the coolest thing to see in person. LIke everyone has metioned the bride and groom are a hit, the package thats not ready to go is cool also, but I found myself entranced by the whispers. Is that part of the display or was it just edited for the video. Either way it was great. I'm hoping to create a hallway of whispers for this year. You have inspired! Thank you!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought the video work was great and the longer I watched it the more amazed I was at your props. Great work.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Great job! Hopefully I'll get to come out and see your haunt next year.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in love with your dancers! Awesome job!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome job on everything. The gravedigger and thrashing zombie. The dancers. Everything well done.

I would love to know what video camera was used to shoot. We have a Sony Digital 8 that's about 5 years old and everything is always dark, we can never capture our lighting on video.

-TM


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy Crap that was an awesome display! I love the guy chained up with the grave digger hitting him with the shovel! I agree with Creep Cringle about the whispers they are freaky and even made me turn to see who was behind me. The bride and groom dancing was fantastic. The tombstones and lighting made it very eerie. I can't find one thing that I didn't enjoy in this video. GREAT JOB!!!!! I will be a subscriber to your YOUTUBE channel.


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, amazing. Haunts like that is what drives a lot of us to make ours better each year, great vid, great setup, great props...


----------

